# Walking Horse colt color guessing game?



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Here are 2 pictures I got too upload!

View attachment 218273

View attachment 218281


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Your links don't work.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Is it bandit in your album? I'll post the pics for you if you need help.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Off topic, but by your signature I'm guessing you're a fan of Chris Ledoux?


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Is it bandit in your album? I'll post the pics for you if you need help.


Yes! Bandit. Please do it, my computer refuses to do it for some reason on messages. Thank you so much!


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Off topic, but by your signature I'm guessing you're a fan of Chris Ledoux?


Yes, I love Chris Ledoux!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok here you go . And I'm gonna say he is bay or maybe brown based. Definitely getting that first dark foal shed.

























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm going to go with Bay. He's a cutie!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Going to disagree. his new foal pics show a black foal. His foal coat is sunfaded. 

















Bandit the horse


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh your right! If I'd seen those I would of said black. Just a very sun faded baby coat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

paintgirl96 said:


> Yes, I love Chris Ledoux!


That's awesome cause I do too


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

So he will shed out black?  If he does, are there any precautions to take on how to keep him from fading, besides keeping him out of the sun for long periods of time? 
& Chris Ledoux is amazing. If I ever have my confidence shakin or anything, I always turn to his music.


----------

